

I Scientist Film - Is This How Education Should Be? - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/i-scientist-film-is-this-how-education-should

======
erikb
It is a typical idea of this time to think, that playing around and
emphazising on creativity is the right way to teach children.

But beside creativity, there are also other important things to learn for
children. For example using a method to approach a problem, or planning about
what your goals are and how to reach them. These things all are pretty boring
for children, so they don't really fit into this creative/funny learning
environment.

Why are these concepts important? They help to fulfill longtime goals, things
where you have to work a long time before you get any gratification. But these
goals are also the bigger ones and the better ones. When you just care about
how to fill your stomach right now, you might starve to dead another day. But
when you think on how to always have food in your home (a.k.a. finding a job)
you will never have to suffer from this kind of problem.

That is why I think there is always a need for a boring kind of school for
children. These methods and the way to think long term is something that you
better learn, before you understand its value.

------
jessriedel
Is there a text version of this?

